# Coyote



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 18, 2006)

Got this dude last night. Called him up with a pig sqeal call and hit him at a full run at just over 100 yds. The land owner lost several calves to coyotes last spring and asked me to do some population control.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 18, 2006)

great shot and good ridance


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 20, 2006)

Why not hang a few snares where they are going under the fence? It's best to learn some some different coyote sounds, challenge, howl and bark. One that works great is the distress call. If you happen to get a few called in shoot the furthest one first. That's the ????? in the bunch. If you can take that furthest one with ease try to shoot him right behind the ribs. He will either spin trying to bite the hit or drop. But he will give out a cry and that will keep them there longer for the follow ups.

Since you are from TX shooting at night is legal and that can be a very productive time right after dusk. A red light is a must and point it over them not at them. Give a long lone howl, if you get a reply hit the call.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 20, 2006)

Glad to see somebody else is busting the yotes. Got this one back in Oct at 150 yards,.223.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 20, 2006)

Marky Mark said:


> Why not hang a few snares where they are going under the fence? It's best to learn some some different coyote sounds, challenge, howl and bark. One that works great is the distress call. If you happen to get a few called in shoot the furthest one first. That's the ????? in the bunch. If you can take that furthest one with ease try to shoot him right behind the ribs. He will either spin trying to bite the hit or drop. But he will give out a cry and that will keep them there longer for the follow ups.
> 
> Since you are from TX shooting at night is legal and that can be a very productive time right after dusk. A red light is a must and point it over them not at them. Give a long lone howl, if you get a reply hit the call.



I use a red lens and your right on how well it works. This one was a lone male and was the only one that came in that night. I've thought about snares but this place is a hour drive away so I don't get out there much. I've been using a pig squeal because the place has hogs tearing up the pastures as well. I might start going out there more often and set hog traps as well as snares. Just got to have the time...


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 20, 2006)

You boys are missing the boat singles are not the norm, you want the pair. One method that is a hoot is denning. This will be done mid july and aug. Locate the den by howling early in the AM. Then get down wind of the den say 300 yards or less. Let a few cries out that sound like you stepped on your dogs foot with an open reed call. Momma will get the pups and the you better get ready to blast the whole crew. Take that ????? out first and you own the family.


Texas has a no check law on Coyotes so you could snare them and check every few days. Make your snares about 42" so when the hop over the fence there dead in short order.

Since I am not allowed to post pictures I feel for you guys i could show a ton of dogs piled up.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll admit I'm still learning the art of predator calling. This one was the only one that answered the call that night and we "talked" for 5 minutes or so before we lit him up.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 20, 2006)

I could have had the double on mine, but didnt feel comfortable with the 300 yd shot for the 2nd one with the background stuff behind it. They were running together morning and evening. I know because I was watching them. I will take that one with a bow later I hope. Have taken 2 with the bow so far in past years.


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 20, 2006)

The second you get a reply or see them comming stop calling. Remember they are hunting you. 

Here's a site for calls, www.critrcall.com I personally like the standard,pee-wee and the Songdog JR. Get the tape also and you'll be on your way to some fun. You also might want to find the ADC trapper in your area. He'll give you all the tools to start calling. These guys are going in and getting the calf killers, be trap,snare,call, airplane, m44's or pioson collars. 

I'd also recommend getting a pair of shooting sticks, like on the website I gave you. They are easier to work with when things get going.


----------



## fmueller (Nov 21, 2006)

Geez guys. They're just tryin to get by like the rest of us.


----------



## Marky Mark (Nov 21, 2006)

FM Coyotes are not trying to just get by, they are the worse thing to come down the pike. Some of the largest fox catches have been out of Iowa. I am talking about 1000 plus trapped by one man and several breaking 1000 a season for many years. That same turf in Iowa they might be lucky if they get 30 today. The coyote has wiped out the Red fox in the USA. Plain and simple shoot them all every last one of them.

In parts of Maine there are no deer due to coyotes, Mother Nature just aint fair as many want to believe she's crueler than any trapper I know.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 21, 2006)

*2nd male 06*

Wife spotted this ugly one out in the field this morning. I got the rife with .223 handload and my deer can call and stopped this one with 1 shot at 400 yards.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 21, 2006)

Talking about fox killers. I havent seen a red fox around my place since 96. used to have all kind of reds. Then i started seeing yotes from my stands and never seen a red again. Plus my missing barn cats and chickens. Even had my one mean azz male blonde lad surrounded by a pack one time.


----------



## oneadam12 (Nov 21, 2006)

400? VERY nice shot. Not to many places left around here to shoot that far, too many pine plantations on all the open fields.


----------



## Cut4fun (Nov 21, 2006)

I live in farm country of ohio. 600 yards to one wood line and 500 yards to the other. I know the field distances for groundhog hunting. It might have been closer to 450 yards, but the field is chisel plowed and frozen and i twisted my freaking foot striding off the steps.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Nov 22, 2006)

fmueller said:


> Geez guys. They're just tryin to get by like the rest of us.



The problem is they "get by" too well. _They_ have no natural predators to speak of and ample food sources. If you ever witness coyotes kill another animal, especially one that is larger than them such as a deer, then you will know what cruel is.


----------



## deezulsmoke (Dec 14, 2006)

What is the best way to shoot these at night ?? Using a spot light or a red light ?? I haven't shot to many of these, but I am getting ready to start dropping everyone I see. I am getting tired of getting woke up in the middle of the night by coyotes howling. They are getting really bad around here now. I have never messed with calling them at night before, usually just shoot one if I see it driving around. I thought about dropping a pile of deer guts or something out in the middle of the field behind the house and setting up over that and try to bait them in.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Dec 14, 2006)

I've had luck day and night with calling but I'm really still a rookie at it. A red lens on a spot light helps when night hunting. Baiting them with a fresh killed pig has worked a for me as well.


----------



## Marky Mark (Dec 19, 2006)

I posted above on the call you will need. Get the tape also to learn. Forget the baiting unless your near a huge dead pile off a farm. If you want them gone learn to trap. Calling is good but a trap or snare is working 24 hours a day. 

You can call early morning and evenings. Don't put the light on them hold it above them as they come to the call. Learn your wind and set up high. Watch the down wind side. I can't get into on how to take the pack out since I am limited on what I am allowed to say here. PM me and I will tell you how take all that come to the call in short order prividing they are comming in and you can shoot. 

You need to learn there call not the dying rabbit.


----------

